

The Idea Maze For AI Startups - bhaumik
http://cdixon.org/2015/02/01/the-ai-startup-idea-maze/

======
bhaumik
_A good founder is capable of anticipating which turns lead to treasure and
which lead to certain death. A bad founder is just running to the entrance of
(say) the “movies /music/filesharing/P2P” maze or the “photosharing” maze
without any sense for the history of the industry, the players in the maze,
the casualties of the past, and the technologies that are likely to move walls
and change assumptions._

Understanding history is just as important as (trying to) predict future
trends. Strongly recommend Balaji's startup engineering course from which this
quote notes was extracted.

[https://spark-
public.s3.amazonaws.com/startup/lecture_slides...](https://spark-
public.s3.amazonaws.com/startup/lecture_slides/lecture5-market-wireframing-
design.pdf)

[https://www.coursera.org/course/startup](https://www.coursera.org/course/startup)

------
jasoncrawford
Um, that's “idea maze”, not “ideal”

~~~
bhaumik
Fixed, thanks.

